# Women's MTB Clinic with Alison Dunlap at the Sea Otter



## TeamLUNAchix (Apr 9, 2009)

Skills Clinic with World Cup and Olympic Pro Mountain Biker Alison Dunlap 
Saturday, April 18 
Laguna Seca Raceway Monterey, CA

Who: Women ages 15+ with intermediate to advanced skills, racers and non-racers welcome!

What: Exclusive clinic limited to 12 women, hosted by Alison Dunlap and Team LUNA Chix. The clinic includes continental breakfast with the LUNA Pro Team Mechanics; 3 hours of skills building with Alison and Team LUNA Chix; and lunch with the LUNA Pro Team.

When: Saturday April 18th 8:30 am – 1:00pm

Cost: $130 which covers the clinic, continental breakfast, lunch and a special gift bag from the Breast Cancer Fund and Team LUNA Chix. This clinic is limited to 12 women and will sell out. Please register early. Payment must be received by April15, 2009.

All proceeds go to Breast Cancer Fund (www.breastcancerfund.org). 

About Alison Dunlap A two-time Olympian, Alison represented the U.S. in road cycling at the 1996 Summer Olympics and mountain biking at the 2000 Summer Olympics. She won the World Cross Country Mountain Bike Championship in 2001 and has two Mountain Bike World Cup victories to her credit. 

To register for this clinic, go to www.active.com (Alison Dunlap Sea Otter Women’s Clinic). Once you’ve registered, you will be contacted by Team LUNA Chix with additional details.

Questions? Email [email protected]. See you on the Trail!!


----------

